# AnyDATA ADU-500A USB-modem and a lot of "ubsa_cfg_request" errors



## RedRat (Nov 5, 2009)

First of all, excuse my English.

Well, i have an AnyDATA ADU-500A Rev.A USB-modem, and i'm going to use it for my handmade "VIA EPIA-based mobile router". I have installed latest 8.0-RC2 and configured ppp, and now everything works just fine, except that I got a lot of such messages on console when I run ppp:

ubsa_cfg_request:371: device request failed, err=USB_ERROR_STALLED (ignored)

I really want to work it out, and I have some spare time for experiments, but haven't any experience of debuging kernel drivers. Can anybody give me a clue to solve this little problem?


----------

